# Inboard or outboard, what do you prefer?



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

What are the pros/cons of an inboard over an outboard? Mileage? dependability? maintenence costs? I am looking at a fish nautique with a 351 Indmar. What do you know about Fish Nautiques?

Please give me your opinions.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Inboard----Blower MUST work at all times. Can't trim engine up to run in shallow water(Gotta always be in the channel)

Outboard---Don't have to worry about blower. Can run in shallow water by trimming engine up. Can beach boat to spend the day on the boat. Can replace prop while still on the water. Easy to change water pump, change lower unit oil without being a contortionist.

YMMV

George


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

They are made by Correct Craft in Orlando, a small but very high quality mfg, that's been around since about 1960. Most well known for their high end competion ski boats. I've had one and skiied on MANY. GREAT BOATS. The best thing about the 351's is dependability. A friend sold his 1984 w/about 2800 (hard) hrs and it still ran great. you can get a lot of the parts cheap at any autoparts store. For salt water I'd highly reccomend the closed cooling system. Not sure about economy. One downside would be fixed draft (no tilt and trim), depending on the type fishing you want to do. I forget when, but they changed over to all composite (no wood) at some point years back. Hope this helps! 

Blower is only needed prior to start up, at idle or trolling. At speed, passive venting system system (at least on the ski boats) does the job just fine.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GregBR549 (6/17/2008)*What are the pros/cons of an inboard over an outboard? Mileage? dependability? maintenence costs? I am looking at a fish nautique with a 351 Indmar. What do you know about Fish Nautiques?
> 
> Please give me your opinions.


Just between a inboard and outboard or do you mean inboard/IO/and a outboard?

MPG/GPH...inboard diesel seems to be the best.

Dependability..would think inboard is better, but outboards are very dependable also. I've had the worse dependability on my 350 I/O until we figured out what was the cause. I feel outboards will get a longer service life. Inboard or I/O gas burners 1000 hrs.

Maintence....inboard easier for home mechanic, at least for me it is. Less costly to rebuild.

But as mentioned above with a inboard you are dragging a wheel all the time.

As far as my I/O, with a dive platform I can't change a prop without getting into the H2O, unless on trailer.

I find it no big deal with my blower. Like mentioned above...prior to start up and while idling. No problem while underway.


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks for the replys. I have had several inboard ski boats (MC and SN). I love the fact that it is only a car engine and I can easily work on it ($$$). This one has a freshwater cooling system. But I am concerned about the saltwater environment on the engine down in the motor box. On my ski boats, I always let the packing drip water at the shaft for lubrication. So, that would mean salt water in the motor box on this boat. Does this cause much more corrosion that one would get in fresh water? Someone told me that the carb can cause lots of problems due to salt water.

thanks again ya'll.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Saltwater always causes more corrosion than freshwater, as far as carb..you mean carburator..if so I don't think so.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The Correct Craft Fish Nautique is pretty close to a submarine. You will stay wet in all conditions except flat calm. Been there, done that. 

Installing Smart Rails is an option. They certainly work on some boats but I don't know about the Fish Nautique.

The new 4-stroke OBs are great but they clutter the transom. You will love the fishability of a conventional outboard.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

OUTBOARDS


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Buy something with a warrenty. Spend your time off using your boat not working on it. Safety first.


----------



## Sternless (Jan 18, 2008)

*Sternless*

Capt. I'd like to say first of all I've owned a 23 Fish Nautique for 24 years and I guess that might tell you what I think of them? Mine is a 1977 and is in beautiful condition with all of the graphics on it including the 1977 Correct Craft sticker on the hull, original! Now as for how do they perform, I'm sure that the one your looking at is far newer than mine, however they are very economical if you stay out of the 4 bl carb. She'll take you out for a good days trolling and and ride very well, contrary to what I see was said. Now then if you want a dry boat don't buy a CC, simple. They are great to work on and around the engine is good too. Freshwater cooling is the ONLY way to go here and no the saltwater on't hurt you anymore that an outboard or IO. The boat should be set up so you can hook a garden hose on the back and flush the whole system? You don't need tabs just power on a few RPMS and you're good to go! They company told me at Southeast Correct Craft not to install tabs, btw! Best of luck and you're welcome to write me a message on here, I'll respond!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Outboard.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Define your usage, OB vs IB*

What do you want to do with the boat/engine? Carefully examine, discuss with the spousal unit, friends, etc. and decide what you are most likely to do with the boat.

IMHO, an outboard must be the most expen$ive engine ever built, well maybe after aircraft engines. I recently installed two Marine Power 454CID, carburated engines, (380 HP) each in a boat. The two engines cost $13,000, are very reliable, common, easy to repair and do not require a contortionist rocket scientist to repair. You know what $13,000 will get you in an outboard? A single 150HP POS that hangs off the transom and is in your way. With top notch maintenance on the OB, you may get 1,500 hours before MOH. With the same maintenance, you may get 5,000 hours on the big blocks.

There are a lot of issues you should consider and this forum is a good place to start.

My inboards:
Cal 46, I have owned 29 years, diesel with over 3,500 hours - no problems
Ski Nautique, completing rebuild of Ford 351 after 33 years of hard use

My outboards:
Panga 22' Center Console, Evinrude 90HP -BLOWN, $$$$ to replace
Pontoon 25' Johnson 50HP, bought new in 2005, routine maintenance plus new starter, tilt/trim unit, and the lower unit bearing carrier is going.
Jon boat, sold the Yama and am looking for a good used John-Rude 15HP

Buy American!

Available for a chat.
Tom 850 572 1225


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I owned the Ski Nautique pink elephant!!!

I had a SEA Natique. This was their "Baby Battle wagon"... WHAT A PIG!!! Twin 351's. She drew nearly 4 feet of water. She needed nearly 80% throttle to get on plane and once on plane, if you backed off the throttles AT ALL, she FELL off plane. This was a 27' with 10' beam.

When I got her she was in factory condition. Totally DIVORCED systems. Port battery starts port motor port tank feeds port motor etc...

So when one engine fails 50 miles out, you would possibly run out of fuel on that motor while having plenty in the other tank.

I put 3 battery switches on board... one for the dual batteries I put on each engine and a third to bring port and starboard together.

I had crossover nipples installed in my tanks with ball valves.

The only super neat feature was it was the first boat with inboards I seen that allowed me to flush the motors using hose bibs on the transom.

It was seawater cooled but I could flush and leave fresh water in the motors.

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

As for bilge blowers... I don't trust them or fuel systems enuff to trust them... I not only ran them the requisite 3-5 minutes before cranking, I also opened the floor hatches and visually inspected for "wet gas" and sniffed before firing up... EVERYTIME!

I am not overly cautious... just uninsured.:thumbup:

Brent


----------

